# Road Sign - what does it mean



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

When driving through Dubai, and I also think Abu Dhabi, I have seen a logo of a target/bullseye on some signs. It must signify a particular route, but I can't think what it is - can anyone enlighten me?

Many thanks
m


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Centre of town...


----------



## gearhead (Jan 6, 2009)

it stands for the city center. e.g while coming from jebel ali if you follow the bulls eye sign then it will lead you somewherenear to deira where the city center is located.



mgb said:


> When driving through Dubai, and I also think Abu Dhabi, I have seen a logo of a target/bullseye on some signs. It must signify a particular route, but I can't think what it is - can anyone enlighten me?
> 
> Many thanks
> m


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks guys

I will amaze my hubby with this knowledge when I am next out there in about 4 weeks!

M


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

found this and thought of andy and joey


----------

